
Show HN: A hackernews for wantrepreneurs.Motivational articles,books,discussions - gillyb
http://wantrepreneur.io
======
gillyb
I realized I like to read and re-read some motivational articles I have and
like, and it helps me out. Every once in a while I like going back to them. I
figured there has to be at least some people like me out there, so why not
share them, have others add to the list, and organize them by the best :)
Please tell me what you think, I'm looking for all the feedback I can get in
order to improve this side project.

~~~
leeuwnhawk
The term 'wantreprenuer' could seem insulting to a lot of to-be and current
entrepreneurs. Even if your website is content-rich, you'll put off a lot of
traffic because of that term. Nobody likes being labelled a 'wantrepreneur'.

~~~
wushupork
Glad someone mentioned this. It's extremely condescending. I would consider
myself a wantrepreneur at some point because I didn't know what I didn't know.
I didn't even know how to start until I started reading, but I did see myself
as wanting to become an entrepreneur - maybe even as one, but just at the
beginning of the journey. Nobody wants to be called a poser.

------
ShinyCyril
I've added you to the Hacker News for ... list I've been curating:
[https://github.com/mikeanthonywild/hacker-news-
for-x](https://github.com/mikeanthonywild/hacker-news-for-x).

